# Summer Muskie Question



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I just spent the last week in Minnesota, fishing Cass Lake. Came back, and wow has the water heated up!

Picked up a few 30 inch muskies at Salt Fork tonight, but it took awhile.

This will be my first full summer of muskie fishing so I have two questions:

1. As the water heats up, where should I be looking for fish? What depth should I keep my lures? (trolling tuff shad and little ernie's)

2. Should I spend time casting? Or just troll?

3. If I troll spinners or bucks, how do you keep them down to depth?

Thanks!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

You musky guys going to leave this poor dude hanging?


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not a musky fisherman but it just might have something to do with his name. [email protected]#$%%$#@$.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Go Blue! Haha


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

So no one lends a helping hand to this dude, just because he likes Michigan? I mean seriously? You are all that infantile? Your parents must be proud.

By the way, OSU blows, YSU blows, Cleveland blows, Cincy blows, in fact the whole state blows. Let us see how uptight you juveniles get about that.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

He stated himself that he's caught like 13 muskies, with a 48 and a 49 incher in there. He clearly doesn't need help. And if Ohio blows, leave.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> So no one lends a helping hand to this dude, just because he likes Michigan? I mean seriously? You are all that infantile? Your parents must be proud.
> 
> By the way, OSU blows, YSU blows, Cleveland blows, Cincy blows, in fact the whole state blows. Let us see how uptight you juveniles get about that.


Some of us help using a thing called PRIVATE MESSAGE. Rather than air out info for the entire internet to see, some of us send messages to people like him asking for help. Before you blow a fuse maybe think a little....

Stick with the bluegills buddy.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bluegill_Guru you need to lighten up just a little bit. I was joking with Wolverine and I think he realizes that by his reply. Oh by the way I'm a 61 year old juvenile.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

hahaha You guys are classic. It is like bringing a dead horse back to life by beating it with a bag of "buckeyes". 

I should move? Why? Because Ohio sports teams suck? My residential requirements do not include the need of corporate-backed franchises with a stacked trophy case. How pathetic are people like that? Lebron leaves, and we have grown men crying and burning jerseys in the street. That is infantile.

And as far as Mr. Wolverine "not needing any help" because he caught x number of muskies; then why the hell would he of asked?

Oh and I liked your little pot shot about sticking with Bluegill, but you do know what they say about guys that have to go out and catch "big fish" don't you? Ever wonder why when you guys come home and tell your wives you caught a 40"er that she gets really depressed?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> hahaha You guys are classic. It is like bringing a dead horse back to life by beating it with a bag of "buckeyes".
> 
> I should move? Why? Because Ohio sports teams suck? My residential requirements do not include the need of corporate-backed franchises with a stacked trophy case. How pathetic are people like that? Lebron leaves, and we have grown men crying and burning jerseys in the street. That is infantile.
> 
> ...


Will you shut up? Seriously let people do what they want and don't get so worried about everyone. Why did you have to say something about our sports teams? You think your such a hotshot go play football, baseball or basketball. It's not as easy as it looks. And besides just because we don't have professional sports doesn't mean anything. We have one of the best Smallmouth Fisheries in the entire world, great Steelhead Fisheries and we are the best state in the continent to go and kill a world class whitetail. Hell, there's world class bucks around every tree here. Shout out to everyone that supports the great lakes fisherie and all the other big game fisheries here in Ohio. Go catch some fish that eat bluegill for breakfast then go home and show your girl friend or wife what's up. They'll appreciate it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bluegill_Guru, seriously dude. I went to OSU and am damn proud I got my degree in 4 years there! Are you picking on me? Cause I know where you are! LOL

To everyone else, he's got your goat... in case you didn't know it was missing!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So back to the question of musky. There have been some topics on here that will help you out. I'm not an avid musky guy but I think you won't have to go deep. Look for rollers and stick to weed beds and structure you will be fine. The only reason that the bite will be slow is due to that quantity of bait fish that you will have to compete with. Most predatory fish will feed heavily in the hot summer months it just comes down to what time of day you want to fish for them and the weather. Best of luck as always and go team MUSKY

promag


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Geez guys. I take a few hours break from the laptop, and I come back to this mess?

Folks have been VERY helpful via PM. I certainly respect people not wanting to post info on the boards. Muskie are tough to catch, and I've worked my butt off. I certainly wouldn't want to divulge every bit of info I've learned on a public forum. Hence the PM function. I've caught a ton of fish, but it's not July yet...just trying to pre game a bit.

Let's try to keep the "politics" off this board. I'm a freakin' HS band director, so what do I know about sports anyhow? 

Fish on!


----------



## ONU_angler (Jun 16, 2012)

I am also very new to muskie fishing. This is my first summer of transitioning from bass and crappie to muskie at Salt Fork. I'm a full time student in the middle of no where so this is my fishing season. So far this summer i've been over there a few times casting and have had a few swim up but no hits yet on my figure 8s. I tried trolling a little bit last Wednesday but no luck. All the people ive talked to there have given me their lure picks ect but i'm really interested in some spots to run. I always put in at Morning Glory ramp and stay around to that area but i'm open to the whole lake. Any trolling tips for salt fork would be extremely appreciated, almost anything would help at this point


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> So no one lends a helping hand to this dude, just because he likes Michigan? I mean seriously? You are all that infantile? Your parents must be proud.
> 
> By the way, OSU blows, YSU blows, Cleveland blows, Cincy blows, in fact the whole state blows. Let us see how uptight you juveniles get about that.


When you call guys out with remarks like this when in reality the guy has got help from people, which he stated himself, you're bound to catch a little heat. And you're absolutely right, I catch the baddest fish in freshwater because I'm insecure with my manhood. I'm sure one day I'll graduate to bluegills

In regards to the last question, Salt Fork has been a tough fishery this year. There is a break in the dam and the water levels are not optimal and fluctuated quite a bit early spring. But you can still catch them, especially when you hit a good feeding window. If you catch a fish or get a strike, chances are very good to get another within the hour. Muskies are a the apex so look for ambush spots. I love fishing points, I seem to have a lot of luck off of them. Notice a pattern with the points in the background? Both fish came right off the deep points


















If you are going to cast focus your time on the prime spots, then troll in between. Trolling is one of the best ways to learn a lake's structure in a shorter time because you cover so much water. Summer trolling speeds are 4-5 mph and I sometimes catch fish faster than that. Some of the best trolling baits are shad-style (tuff shad, lil' ernies, big game scuba, boss shads) and you don't need to go crazy. I'd suggest buying a few hot and a few naturals and experimenting what works for you. To be honest I think colors become a confidence thing, muskies don't seem to be super particular like walleyes. Also keep in mind when trolling, you never want to be below the fish. Muskies always feed up and are not boat shy. Pulling baits anywhere from 10-30 feet back is a good starting point


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

In my experience mostly at West Branch I have found that during the Summer the bigger Muskies tend to suspend out over open water. I'm not saying you can't get bigger fish near weeds or shallows but I have found the bigger ones in that lake out over open water. Other lakes I can't comment on.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

MuskieJim, question regarding trolling equipment.

What rod/reel combo do you like? I already have a couple casting combos but I want something for trolling. My boat should be rebuilt by mid-August and I want to be ready for the end of summer/fall bite at Clear Fork.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Burks, I run the Okuma Convectors for my trolling reels. They are about $65 each from Karran shop in Geneva, have line counters, great drags, and really loud clickers. 

http://www.fishusa.com/Okuma-Convector-Linecounter-Reels_p.html

I love the 7' Ugly Stick Tiger medium action for my back rods (BWC2201) and I use 10' Diawa Heartland dipsy rods for the sides. Any 10' dispy rod will work, they have enough backbone and the tips are soft that way you can see when the baits are running clean. It allows you to really spread out the baits without boards and avoid tangles. Here is what it looks like, you can see the two rods closest to the back buried and the sides straight out.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Why did you have to say something about our sports teams?


lmfao Why he asks. So I could have a laugh today at how uptight sports fanatics get when someone points out how fragile their little vicarious obsession with other men's manliness is. I love how you said it though, "why"?, like I just stomped all over your prized pansies.




LilSiman/Medina said:


> And besides just because we don't have professional sports doesn't mean anything.


^^^ This is really lacking some cohesive thought. You do have professional sports in this state....they just suck.

And as far as "sports not as easy as it looks". Give me a break, I played basketball in the Steel Valley Conference during my youth and guess what, it was easy. That could either mean, I was great, or that, wait for it, here it comes....every team sucked. A little of both actually. 

Like Mr. A pointed out, I'm just fishing for goats here. Don't take yourselves so damn seriously. I might not know how to catch June muskies with any regularity, but catching musky fishermen is easy...all you have to do is :T

Just to clarify, I am no musky virgin. My first musky was a 50"er on Cave Run Lake, with Gregg Thomas manning the net. Gregg was 18 at the time, and look at him now. Battle The Beast.
http://www.battlethebeast.com/


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> Just to clarify, I am no musky virgin. My first musky was a 50"er on Cave Run Lake, with Gregg Thomas manning the net. Gregg was 18 at the time, and look at him now. Battle The Beast.
> http://www.battlethebeast.com/


Gregg is awesome, probably one of the best muskie fisherman in the country. But not everyone wants to pay hundreds of dollars someone else to catch their first muskie for them and hand them a rod to reel it in. Just my $.02. I'm sure it was fun though! The guy asked for advice, people gave it to him whether public or not. Now please elaborate more on how amazing your youth basketball team was?    Give it a rest, no one really cares


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If anyone has some good advise for the OP, please send it via PM. Otherwise, this thread has seen it's time.


----------

